# Recent cat owner (4 months)



## Broly (May 6, 2011)

Hi there,


I have a cat, her name is Hermione. I am very proud of her, she has been toilet trained but has presented me with some hurdles recently. That's why I'm here, to seek expert advice.

She is a Neva Masquerade Seal Lynx Point. She is a very loving and good-natured cat. She is also quite a thinker. Anyways, I always promised myself to not gush about my cat. I attached some pictures for those who are interested


----------



## Broly (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

How could you not gush about a new kitty? I've been gushing about mine and I don't even have her yet.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I would like to see pictures of Hermione soon. She seems to be a sweet cat.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

OMGosh! Hermione is stunning!!!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome. Hermione is gorgeous, and you should feel free to gush!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## Broly (May 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

You're far too kind. Here are some more:


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

So cute!! lol


----------



## k4rts (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful cat. I've got a siamese that looks similar.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

OMG! She is just sooo adorable! Is she a Siamese?
Because that is just too cute!


----------



## dogboby123 (May 9, 2011)

Hi
What a lovely cat,i have only had my kitten 3 weeks the first couple of days she was really good going on the tray then she started going in her play tunnels and on anything plastic also in my back room so i put everyting away that was plastic and shut all the doors as i was letting her have the run of the house,so now she is limited to only a few rooms and she has been good as gold the last week on her tray every time i think sometimes it does take time to adjust to there trays.


----------



## Broly (May 6, 2011)

hehehe thank you.

She's a Siberian cat. They call the colorpoint variants of them Neva Masquerade.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

She's beautiful! I have a fondness for seal lynx points


----------



## sheeba11 (May 11, 2011)

so pretty!


----------



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

she is beautiful


----------

